# Videoüberwachung 8 Cams 24Std aufzeichnung?



## EvilDragon (5. August 2010)

*Videoüberwachung 8 Cams 24Std aufzeichnung?*

Moin moin,

ich wurde gefragt was so eine Installation kosten würde wenn man bis zu 8  Cams nutzen möchte und 24 Std aufzeichnung. ebenso sollte man von außen  via Web auf die Streams zugreifen können bzw. Aufzeichnung.

Ich hatte mal ein System mit einem Rechner 5 Cams und Software für 2000€  gesehen gehabt, vielleicht hat hier einer in dem Gebiet Fachkenntnisse  bzw. allgemein schon mal was gemacht und kann mir weiterhelfen.

Was für Hardware, Software, welche Einstellungen etc.?

Danke schon mal 
(hoffe ist das richtige Forum)


----------



## Lexx (5. August 2010)

*AW: Videoüberwachung 8 Cams 24Std aufzeichnung?*

netavis observer ?


----------

